# Shuttlecraft Break down



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I've been testing this Wingshooter Shuttlecraft for some time now to get familiar so I could really assess the usefulness of the design. I must say I have really taken to it. I was already a big fan of the rotating head concept due to its forgiving nature and consistency. Mounting it on a mini star ship named the Shuttlecraft is just amazing. A forgiving stable shooting platform with the assistance of an ergonomic frame with a wrist brace. Increased speed with the extra draw length and yet very pack-able to the inside of my jacket for discreet usage in the field. I find my focus on the target and not the grip/cant or position of the slingshot. The result is some amazing shots. If you would have told me years ago I would be lighting a moving match let alone a stationary one I would have said you were crazy.

The one I have is constructed of rock solid hickory with a red bubinga handle which is laser cross hatched etched for visual appeal and a grip that allows a positive breathable grip. Here are some pictures of it and a video of some insane accuracy with it.

View attachment 75302
View attachment 75303
View attachment 75304


Click on image for close up view !

This is a must see video of a One Shot One Kill or in this case light. I go for the followup extinguishment shot and pass through the flame. I had to put it out because the rubber was burning and created a hazard. I apologize for misnaming it by calling it a star ship in the video. It's a Shuttlecraft !!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

your like a surgeon with that thing in your hand :king:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It all starts with the right tool for the job. I have some nice tools.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Total awesome shot......well it is like you have always said..with any shooter..practice practice practice...to be good..so over the years you have become

a very skilled shooter..we won't count all the miss's to get were you are today..Always a great joy to watch your video's....heck at 10 meter's luck if I could see a soda

pop can..for me about 28/29 feet..after that it gets fuzzy looking....I am just have a good time smacking soda pop cans~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, TF. I am certainly looking forward to getting mine.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> Total awesome shot......well it is like you have always said..with any shooter..practice practice practice...to be good..so over the years you have become
> 
> a very skilled shooter..we won't count all the miss's to get were you are today..Always a great joy to watch your video's....heck at 10 meter's luck if I could see a soda
> 
> pop can..for me about 28/29 feet..after that it gets fuzzy looking....I am just have a good time smacking soda pop cans~~~~AKAOldmiser


"There is more joy in the journey than the actual destination. " Keep shooting !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding shot Marty! That sure is a sweet looking shooter!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sweet!! Just don't burn down the house!! That is one deadly shooter in the hands of a sniper.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It really is amazing how good this slingshot is!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go!  It takes you to another planet


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the video TF. I am really excited to try mine out. 

Tom


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you all for viewing and commenting .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Thank you all for viewing and commenting .


Thanks for the solid review. Outstanding shot there...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for viewing and commenting .
> ...


Thanks for watching and commenting .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Thanks for commenting on my comments from watching.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Killer shot Marty, scary good


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Amazing shooting. I've got a long time to go before any match lighting is happening.

I really like the cross-hatching; I guess you could probably clean it out with a toothbrush or something like that if it gets dirty. I tend to sweat a lot and get things I hold pretty grungy.

Question on the handle: Do you hold it with two fingers on the top part and two on the bottom?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nobodo said:


> Amazing shooting. I've got a long time to go before any match lighting is happening.
> I really like the cross-hatching; I guess you could probably clean it out with a toothbrush or something like that if it gets dirty. I tend to sweat a lot and get things I hold pretty grungy.
> 
> Question on the handle: Do you hold it with two fingers on the top part and two on the bottom?


Thank you for the kind words. Thank you for the kind words . I like to extend the index finger along the main frame parallel with the bands while the three fingers and remaining thumb gently grip the handle.

As far as being ready to light matches , never sell yourself short. Just go for it. You'll break heads and sticks but that is still a really good shot. Eventually you get that first light and a rush of adrenalin that keeps you coming back for more. Then they start lighting more frequently but it never gets old.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Treefork,

Thanks to you and MJ, I am now the pleased owner and shooter of the 1250. It is all you guys said it was.

Thanks for the heads-up.

Wonder how Charles is liking his?

Later,

Dwight


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dwight said:


> Hi Treefork,
> 
> Thanks to you and MJ, I am now the pleased owner and shooter of the 1250. It is all you guys said it was.
> 
> ...


Hey Dwight

I hope you have as much fun as I'm having with the Shuttlecraft !


----------



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

@treefork Great shot! Have you ever tried to light two matches placed one in front of the other by about a foot or so?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

learnin' said:


> @treefork Great shot! Have you ever tried to light two matches placed one in front of the other by about a foot or so?


Thanks . Not a foot but about three inches . I going to do it while both are swinging .


----------

